# The Dictator [ Based On Real Life ]



## Detective (Dec 15, 2011)

​
*Release Date:* May 11, 2012
*Studio:* Paramount Pictures
*Director:* Larry Charles
*Screenwriter:* Sacha Baron Cohen, Alec Berg, Jeff Schaffer, David Mandel
*Starring:* Sacha Baron Cohen, Anna Faris, Ben Kingsley, Megan Fox, John C. Reilly, J.B. Smoove



> *Synopsis:* The film tells the heroic story of a dictator who risked his life to ensure that democracy would never come to the country he so lovingly oppressed. It is inspired by the best selling novel "Zabibah and The King" by Saddam Hussein.



[YOUTUBE]cYplvwBvGA4[/YOUTUBE]

Democracy and opinions are not welcome.

​


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nothing in that trailer even threatened to make me laugh. This genuinely looks absolutely shit.


----------



## Glued (Dec 16, 2011)

I left the theater in the middle of watching Borat. I have never left the theater during a movie, except for Borat.

I want my money back.

Even though it was a dollar-fifty theater


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 16, 2011)

... And I thought nothing could be as stupid as Borat I stand corrected now their are 2 Borat films each more Boring than the last.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

There are two other Borat movies?


----------



## Glued (Dec 16, 2011)

He's talking about Bruno, which I didn't bother to watch.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 16, 2011)

I saw both Borat and Bruno. This is definitely going to be significantly worse than either of them. I say this as someone who enjoyed much of Cohen's TV stuff.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 16, 2011)

Borat was one of the most Unfunny movies i have ever seen, not even the most unfunny comedy, but the most unfunny movie, as in every single moive regardless of the genere, dramas included.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 16, 2011)

They used an indian song for a trailer  about an arab dictator....not sure if intentional or just hollywood being hollywood again

Seems meh anyway


----------



## Huntress (Dec 16, 2011)

wow that trailer was really unfunny. 
i feel kind of, idk, embarrassed for Cohen, he used to be very funny and able to make clever and witty jokes. But he should have quit when he was ahead.
Its also a shame because the movies subject matter could actually make a decent dark comedy, but its completely inappropriate and wasted in this style Cohens using.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]y_3gIqvfu5w[/YOUTUBE]​
The red band trailer makes it seems like more of a Coming To America parody.

"I am sorry. It's a girl, where's the trashcan? "

"The 2012 911 Porsche"



P.S: Expectations are set to extremely low on this film.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2012)

I lol'ed a little watching the trailer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

No other comedy I seen thats funny coming out this year . So I will take it.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2012)

Wait is that Ben Kingsley?


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

I don't buy dvds.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 8, 2012)

You're all Arabs to me. The blacks, the Jews. Those blue tree hugging queers in Ayvatar.



 Screw the movie. Not gonna waste my money when the trailers contain approximately the same amount of humor as the entire movie.


----------



## Palpatine (May 8, 2012)

Looks pretty good.

Hopefully better than Bruno.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 8, 2012)

more cohen propoganda


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 8, 2012)

ugh, he's on stewart show right now


----------



## TetraVaal (May 8, 2012)

'Borat' and 'Bruno' were both fucking hilarious, especially the latter.

You all fucking suck.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

I've never seen those movies. 

I should watch them I suppose.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I've never seen those movies.
> 
> I should watch them I suppose.



Watch 'Bruno' first. Cohen's style alienates quite a bit of people, so 'Borat' may be a bit much upon first take, but 'Bruno' is fucking comedy gold.

The red band trailer sold me on 'The Dictator' (_and I fucking hate Anna Ferris, btw_).

_"Those blue tree-hugging queers in 'Avatar.'_


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Alright, I'll watch Bruno next week.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2012)

Cool, let me know what you think of it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 9, 2012)

The New trailer rocks...
I love this guy despite the fact that there might be some jewish propaganda in his films...


----------

